# Horn buttons on a blazer



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I know some of you must me tired of me discussing this, but I want some final confirmation. I finally got the nice BB sack blazer (ebay $35). But before I replace the brass with brown horn buttons I want to go around the round table once more.

Is it acceptable to put dark brown horn buttons on a navy blue blazer?

Past discussions of this issue: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64849
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64507

And the one that started it all: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64424

I am obviously obsessed with this issue.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

You put horn buttons on a blue blazer, it becomes a sport coat.

J.Press offered these "Sport Coats" last season. It looks just like a blazer, but it's got horn buttons. Press put it in the "sport coat" section.

Blazers have brass buttons.

There is nothing wrong with sport coats.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> I finally got the nice BB sack blazer (ebay $35). But before I *replace the brass with brown horn buttons* I want to go around the round table once more.


Don't be that guy.

DD


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

It is _acceptable_ to use most any sort of button you like. But swapping brass buttons for horn buttons technically changes the garment from a navy blazer to a navy sport coat. There is nothing unacceptable about navy sport coats.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

If you decide to do this, just make sure it does not look like navy orphaned suit jacket. Buttons need to be sporty enough.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Perhaps you might consider smoked MOP or enamel, both of which I consider acceptable for a blazer _qua_ blazer. There are also non-brassy metal options such as pewter. Take a look at the wide variety of finishes Waterbury Button offers. I'm sure they have an acceptable one representing your alma mater or other affiliation of choice.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it would look like an orphaned suit jacket regardless of the horn buttons' sportiness. From what I've gathered, here in tradland we have suits, tweeds, and blazers. And for this I'm sure there's a good reason...I just can't think of it right now. But at any rate, a navy sports jacket just wouldn't work.

But copper buttons - copper buttons, I think, might look pretty neat. I myself have been imagining a green sack blazer with copper buttons, and I'm liking what I see. I'd look real nice and patinated.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

One of these perhaps?

https://www.waterburybutton.com/user-cgi/patterns.cgi?catg=Fashion&subcatg=Plain&page=1&id=10005


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

But wasn't one of the big issues that HistoryDoc's wife has an aversion to brass buttons (for who knows what reason)? Lest we forget the "She who must be obeyed" thread.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, if you're going for the minimalist look, I suppose those would work.

Yes, I think his wife's aversion is the issue here, which is why he could explore non-brass and non-horn options.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Well, if you're going for the minimalist look, I suppose those would work.
> 
> Yes, I think his wife's aversion is the issue here, which is why he could explore non-brass and non-horn options.


Indeed. I was thinking of the antique silver or something like that. I need to keep the wife happy, not spend much, and get the shiny brass things off my sweet new sack blazer. The new blazer:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

It's pretty sweet.

it'd be sweeter if the breast pocket were a patch.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Why's the breast pocket on the wrong side?


----------



## Tiff_Bradley (Dec 7, 2005)

The image has been reversed or the photo was shot in a mirror.

My 2c worth......if it pleases your wife, go with good quality horn buttons the blazer will still look good and your wife will be happy.


----------



## Dapper Dan (Jan 18, 2007)

To my mind, the horn buttons make the sports jacket look more casual. Horn buttons also work great if you wear khaki pants with the jacket (but many would say the brass buttons work as well or better). It is a matter of personal taste. I know Southwick was offering horn buttons on some of their blue sports jackets last year. I think it is a nice look and a good, casual alternative to the "naval" look of the blazer. But to each his own. 

DD


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd go with silver buttons with a matte finish. I have a long-term strategy to convert at least one blazer.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I am starting to think about silver, since my wedding band, watches, and belt buckles are all silver, white gold, or platinum. I tried emailing waterbury but the message bounced back. Their website is not fully functional yet. I might have to call them Monday.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Their website has been like that for a couple of years at least. I'd say a phone call is the way to go. They are not a cutting edge e-tailer.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

What about a natural horn?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

jml90 said:


> What about a natural horn?


Judges?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Judges?


Doc:

Given all the back-and-forth that's taken place so far, I'm not sure you're going to make much headway by continuing to ask this question in the abstract. Some natural-horn buttons would probably look fine; others not so much. Metal likewise. I would suggest that you find and post pictures of the buttons you feel are closest to what you have in mind and let people weigh in on those.

For what it's worth, I tend to think that plain metal buttons of the sort you linked to above look like livery. If I wanted silver-toned metal buttons, I would save up for a set of monogrammed ones such as are available from Shoreline Engravers, among other places.

EGF


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Given that (1) virtually no one here seems to be interested in defending the (previously held) maxim that *trad blazers have shiny gold/brass buttons*, and (2) that "fit" and "style" seem to be the new watchwords around here, how long before the Trad Forum is re-integrated back into the Fashion Forum?

DocD


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

DD, what about these?
https://www.shorelineengravers.com/products_other.cfm?cat_id=1&product_id=11


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Given that (1) virtually no one here seems to be interested in defending the (previously held) maxim that *trad blazers have shiny gold/brass buttons*, and (2) that "fit" and "style" seem to be the new watchwords around here, how long before the Trad Forum is re-integrated back into the Fashion Forum?
> 
> DocD


Well, in fairness, I think Tilt, Rojo, and others argued the first point pretty conclusively, but if HistoryDoc chooses to wear a navy sportcoat instead of a blazer, there's not much point berating him about it. The man's been around here long enough to know what the difference is, and where the Trad consensus lies. Also, he -- not you -- has to live with Mrs. HistoryDoc.

As for the second point, I have to agree that all the recent posts concerning "slim-fit" polos, khakis, OCBDs, _et cetera_, have been disheartening. It's great that everybody here is so buff, but form-fitting clothes are not, and have never been Trad.

At best, this points to a toxic seepage of mainstream style into the Trad pond; at worst, it speaks of a dangerous tendency toward moderation, if not abstention, among our ranks.

EGF


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Look on the bright side, you talked me down from the horn button ledge. I am now looking at metal buttons, just not shiny, hollow, brass ones. In breaking this trad rule, I am trying to look more understated, which is at least in keeping with the spirit of trad, if not the strict orthodoxy. We are all in this together 
We just need to find a button that won't remind Mrs. HD of when she worked as a waitress and the drunk dentists would come into the country club and scream at everyone--all clanging their hollow brass buttons on the plates. As Brian Wilson once said, "I know there's an answer." If I am head-to-toe trad with the exception of having plain antique silver or darker brass buttons, I would hope for a little consideration. I am trying to work within the rules.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Look on the bright side, you talked me down from the horn button ledge. I am now looking at metal buttons, just not shiny, hollow, brass ones. In breaking this trad rule, I am trying to look more understated, which is at least in keeping with the spirit of trad, if not the strict orthodoxy. We are all in this together
> We just need to find a button that won't remind Mrs. HD of when she worked as a waitress and the drunk dentists would come into the country club and scream at everyone--all clanging their hollow brass buttons on the plates. As Brian Wilson once said, "I know there's an answer." If I am head-to-toe trad with the exception of having plain antique silver or darker brass buttons, I would hope for a little consideration. I am trying to work within the rules.


I think those pewter buttons you linked to would work nicely. With pressed Bills, an OCBD, and a nice pair of loafers, you could go just about anywhere and be dressed better than 99% of the people you encounter.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> We just need to find a button that won't remind Mrs. HD of when she worked as a waitress and the drunk dentists would come into the country club and scream at everyone--all clanging their hollow brass buttons on the plates.


The clanging of brass sleeve buttons on desktops is one of the small joys of blazer life.

With apologies to the good Mrs. Doc.

JB


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Just don't get drunk and abuse the wait staff.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Another option worth considering for blazer buttons would be smoked mother of pearl, which I think can be quite elegant. (I don't know if they qualify as "Trad," but my brother-in-law favors them. He is an alumnus of Phillips-Exeter, which gives him some sort of Trad credentials, I suppose.)

Another option would be enameled metal buttons, which are my favorites, if they are not too close to the hated brass buttons.

Just a few tips from one "history doc" to another.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Another option worth considering for blazer buttons would be smoked mother of pearl, which I think can be quite elegant. (I don't know if they qualify as "Trad," but my brother-in-law favors them. He is an alumnus of Phillips-Exeter, which gives him some sort of Trad credentials, I suppose.)


Is he the same one with the "blazer suit"?


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*blazer buttons*

I have a thrifted flannel blazer(I suppose by definition it is sport jacket) w/leather buttons -I gather I should opt for gold or brass- just one more in a growing list of alterations-
kind of make up for it with my B2 3 button hopsack w/ golden fleece. Horn is probably most attractive on a suit or sometimes a herringbone.

I got a kick out of the Waterbury site -imagine Radio City Music Hall blazer buttons or Statler Hotel etc-I suppose for ushers and bellman but interesting.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I drove all around GD Atlanta looking for buttons. No such luck. We checked fabric stores, BB, H. Stockton, thrift stores....


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> I drove all around GD Atlanta looking for buttons. No such luck. We checked fabric stores, BB, H. Stockton, thrift stores....


Doc, did you see nothing you liked at the Waterbury site?

JB


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Doc, did you see nothing you liked at the Waterbury site?
> 
> JB


I did but I couldn't order online and got a machine when I tried to call. I can try again Monday. I just wish I could see some of the different finishes. They have some great plain options though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

jml90 said:


> Is he the same one with the "blazer suit"?


Gadzooks! You have a good memory. I had quite forgotten that sartorial oddity of his! (Or maybe I deleted it from my mind in the manner victims of childhood abuse are said to do according to theories of "recovered memory syndrome.")


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Gadzooks! You have a good memory. I had quite forgotten that sartorial oddity of his! (Or maybe I deleted it from my mind in the manner victims of childhood abuse are said to do according to theories of "recovered memory syndrome.")


Brain like an elephant.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Update:
Called Waterbury this morning and the call went straight to someone's voicemail--strange. I guess I could try again and go through the main switchboard instead of the extension listed on the website. The epic saga of one man's struggle to find buttons continues.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

"I gather I should opt for gold or brass- just one more in a growing list of alterations...."

I wouldn't bother if you like the jacket as is. A navy sport coat is as versatile as a navy blazer. Just a matter of preference in my view.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Waterbury. They didn't call me back. The way to get through to them is to not dial the extension listed on the website. Instead, wait for the main menu and select the first option. Once I got to a person, it wasn't easy to order from looking at the website. Because I wasn't buying in bulk, they only sell what they have in stock. So I told the salesperson that I wanted something plain in a darker silver finish. I ended up ordering these: https://www.waterburybutton.com/user-cgi/patterns.cgi?catg=Career%20Uniform&subcatg=Plain&id=144

in antique silver oxide. I had to order them sight unseen. The set cost $23 with shipping. We'll see how they look when they arrive, I guess.

And it will be a blazer!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Past discussions have indicated that Waterbury is the supplier of the Ben Silver blazer buttons. $23 with shipping seems like a very good price.

Are you going to have them engraved?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think I'll have them engraved. I usually don't go in for the engraving or monogram. I'm of the "less is more" school--the simpler the better. And I was really happy with the price. $7.50 for the sleeves, $8.50 for the front and the rest for shipping. If they happen to have what you want in stock it is a great deal.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

That is an attractive price. Enameled buttons are getting very pricey. I know that my tailor, W.W. Chan, now has a $10 per button mark-up if the Holland & Sherry enameled buttons are chosen. This would mean an extra $100 surcharge for a 2-button blazer. Getting enameled buttons from Benson & Clegg is a little cheaper. I spent $73, including shipping, for an 11-button set a little over a year ago. I am sure it would be more, now that the dollar is weaker.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting this button in an antiqued silver for a bespoke blue blazer. They won't be brass, but they do represent the college I graduated from (University of Georgia):

https://imageshack.us


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The results are in:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks good. What's the verdict from Mrs. HistoryDoc?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Loves it. No flashbacks to her waitressing job. I'll post more photos later but I was in a hurry to get out the door this morning. I have been busy and out of town recently, in case you were wondering where I have been.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Loves it. No flashbacks to her waitressing job. I'll post more photos later but I was in a hurry to get out the door this morning. I have been busy and out of town recently, in case you were wondering where I have been.


Actually, I was -- nice to have you back.

Good looking jacket, too.

EGF


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*history doc*

butttons look good on that blazer.

may consider Waterbury myself-
Max


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread. So, my sense is, and please tell me if I'm wrong, that it's: 

1. Wooden or leather buttons with tweed jackets. 

2. Metal of some kind with blazers. 

3. Horn with suits. 

Is that about right as a rough rule?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Contrasting buttons on sports coats, metal buttons on blazers, matching buttons on suits.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

SammyH said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread. So, my sense is, and please tell me if I'm wrong, that it's:
> 
> 1. Wooden or leather buttons with tweed jackets.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good rule and I think it will keep you out of trouble.


Reuben said:


> Contrasting buttons on sports coats...


Not necessarily, but they look better that way.


----------

